# i finally finished the "kids" quilts



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

i have been cleaning up the ufo's and this was a big one on my list.
A few years back i took my kids to our local quilt expo. A lady was selling die cut fusible shapes and each of the kids and i ended up with a package. slowly but surely we have worked our way through all four small quilts, even the ones that started with similar shapes are as different as day and night. I just finished binding and tying the them. On a couple of them i even practiced machine quilting but the kids pieced their own tops.









here is the our youngest daughter's quilt, its funny because her quilt totally reflects her fashion sense. Asian print, with pink and ballerinas and fairies and a little metallic for pizzazz.









here is our son's wall hanging.









and our oldest daughters, she could have done most of the work herself but she let me tie and bind it. 

now i need to finish the new quilt for our bed. its a a scrap string quilt with alot of my favorite fabrics in little bits and pieces. I am so excited i received batting and backing for my birthday Yipeeee!


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Those are wonderful! It's great to finish up those UFOs.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

SO cute, all of them!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice. I hope you show the string quilt when it is done. I'm on my second and love the method.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are great, the kids did a wonderful job. I bet thet will appreciate them more since they had a hand in the fabric selection, and the sewing.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

They're so cute!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, wonderful job on them!!! I bet the kids just love them. There is nothing better than finishes on things hanging over our heads for a while. Congrats!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo! What a personal expression each piece is.
Thank you for sharing.
Have a joyful day!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Those are adorable! and your kids will love them forever! What a good idea for making memories. I cannot wait to see this string quilt either. I havenot heard of this before, but it sounds like something I would like!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations on finishing those old UFOs. You did a fantastic job, my dear.


----------

